# 4/3/04 Texas Cichlid



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some more BETTER shots of my NEW Texas.
Took these around 3AM.
His fins in the back are torn, which im sure will grow back ina few weeks, if all goes well. This little guy is about 2in or less Total Length!
















Here is one to Show my SORRY photoshop worksmanship...








This is a 50% Crop...








Is this HITH? He has the same exact pattern on the other side...








Heres a Black And White shot...

Click here too see more from this shoot!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you sure do have nice fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice texas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

looks just like my texas....they are awesome fish!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

are those cichlids very territorial like the FH?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

camotekid said:


> are those cichlids very territorial like the FH?


yes

lovely little guy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks *Everyone!!!*























*camotekid:* As they mature, if there are smaller fish in the tank with them,
they WILL be bullied by the Texas. Hes not the biggest fish ni my tank, so hes not
a problem yet

*Xenon:* Yea, hes a kool little guy. not skittish at all.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW...CLEAR AND BEAUTIFUL SHOTS...KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow, that's a beautiful lil bugger!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u take great pics
and nice looking fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots. That guy is a looker.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

i'm jealous


----------

